# Fenna



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I love this baby, my new GP puppy.


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

So cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

aww so sweet


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

So adorable!


----------

